# Bringing Baby Home



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright so I've been reading through all the posts in the travel section to prepare myself. I'm going to get and bring home my first hedgehog next Wednesday. And while I think I understand all the precautions I need to take, I was wondering if there was anything special I should bring to help in the case of car sickness.

I have no idea if my hedgehog will get carsick. I know I'm bringing a hard-sided cat carrier with fleece inside. I'm buying a hedgie bag from the breeder so he'll have that too. I'll bring a bottle of water to offer in a dish on the way home. I've also bought some hand warmers to bring along just in case. I figure wrap one up in a washcloth and keep it at the back of the carrier just in case? It's a three hour drive back home and I'm bringing a friend with me so she can keep an eye on him while I keep mine on the road. 

So I guess I'm basically asking if anyone can think of any preventative things I could bring or expect during the drive home to help out?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would actually suggest with holding the water during the drip, and not give your hedgie any. Because if they ARE car sick, then the last thing they'd want is to have water sloshing around their already queasy stomach. 

You might want to pick up a bottle of children's pedialyte for when you have arrived home. This would be to rehydrate once you are home, and in case your hedgie throws up.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh that works well. My little brother is 3 so we just about always have some Pedialyte on hand in the fridge  . Thank you!


----------

